# I got yer introduction right here...



## VikingWarlord (Jul 25, 2011)

I am a musician, an inactive magician getting his chops back, Colombian drug lord, aspiring girevik, a philosopher, the world's tallest midget, physiology nerd, a lesbian-midget-clown-fetish-porn addict, brutally honest, and all-around miserable prick until you get to know me. Once you get to know me, I'm still a prick but I direct it at other people for laughs.

I am also Built's bitch but, then again, aren't we all?


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 25, 2011)

VikingWarlord said:


> I am a musician, an inactive magician getting his chops back, Colombian drug lord, aspiring girevik, a philosopher, the world's tallest midget, physiology nerd, a lesbian-midget-clown-fetish-porn addict, brutally honest, and all-around miserable prick until you get to know me. Once you get to know me, I'm still a prick but I direct it at other people for laughs.
> 
> I am also Built's bitch but, then again, aren't we all?



Welcome, love the post.  Great start for a Monday.
We are glad to have you.  Yes we are all full of BS


----------



## VikingWarlord (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you. Built had been trying to get me here for a while. I finally gave in because I needed yet another place to waste time while I'm supposed to be working.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

VikingWarlord said:


> I am also Built's bitch but, then again, aren't we all?


 
If we are smart we are.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 26, 2011)

welcome

funny intro


----------



## MDR (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad to hear we have a lesbian midget clown fetish porn addict.  We already have way too many homosexual midget clown fetish porn addicts around here, so maybe you'll bring some balance to the proceedings.


----------



## dubz (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

